
Faster – A key-value store for large state management - tim_sw
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/blog/microsoft-unveils-faster-key-value-store-large-state-management/
======
setquk
Does anyone remember MS Velocity / AppFabric Cache? No. Because it was crap
and they canned it suddenly.

Really, if they are still supporting this in 3 years and it materialises into
the promises I will take a look again.

I will never immediately adopt an MSFT platform component.

~~~
softwarefounder
This is getting down-voted, but there's some truth here.

I didn't adopt .NET Core until v2, and happy I waited. Much stronger support
from MSFT now, and a much more stable framework.

~~~
noir_lord
Insane performance on the most recent techempower benchmarks (usual proviso of
all bencharks are meaningless etc etc.) they've caught Go with fasthttp
already on one of them.

~~~
Thaxll
Not sure if it's good or bad, fast http is made by one guy and it's not
official, aspcore is done by MS and dozen of engineers work on it.

~~~
manigandham
ASP.NET Core is a full-stack web framework and has about 100x more features
and support. fasthttp is quick but it doesn't even implement the http spec
completely.

------
ovao
> To support failure recovery, FASTER incorporates a recovery strategy that
> can bring the system back to a recent consistent state at low cost

I'm at least intrigued, but this part is slightly worrying. "Recent consistent
state" is unfortunately not "last good state", which would make it a non-
starter for certain use cases.

~~~
naasking
> "Recent consistent state" is unfortunately not "last good state", which
> would make it a non-starter for certain use cases.

Is the issue "recent" or "consistent"? "Consistent" seems like a good metric
for "good", so perhaps "how recent" is a problem you foresee?

~~~
ovao
The issue is “recent”, yes. I’m curious about “how recent”.

------
mandioca
I wonder if this is a kinda of paper that is meant to be used under the hood
of key/value in existing data bases vs a brand new data base?

~~~
ihsw2
Yes, the article mentions that its siblings includes RocksDB. There are
already outsized (north of 5TB) embedded databases geared towards high-IOPS
storage (ie: NVMe) and this project serves to establish C#/.NET Core as a
platform to build similarly-specced analytics products.

------
ram_rar
>First, we use a 50 : 50 Zipf workload, and plot throughput vs.RocksDB in Fig.
10. As expected, Faster slows down with limited memory because of increased
random reads from SSD, but quickly reaches in-memory performance levels once
the entire dataset fits in memory.

I dont mean to offend the authors in anyways. But can someone from facebook
rocksDb team reproduce their results on rocksDB ? I am curious as to , why
throughput remains constant, even though memory is increased from 5 -> 40GB.

------
pjmlp
Cool, implemented in C#.

------
merinowool
What a unfortunate name. Good luck finding information when you need help with
it.

~~~
vxNsr
So true, I hate when google does this too, what's wrong with using original
names?

Not that this coulda been helped, but I spent like 2 hours yesterday trying to
find info on the -filter param in powershell took me a very long time to find
anything useful, and I still don't have the official doc on it.

~~~
quiq
Were you searching for things like "powershell -filter"? That would exclude
every result containing "filter" [1]

[1]
[https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/2466433?hl=en](https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/2466433?hl=en)

------
julienfr112
github or it doesn't exist

------
fetbaffe
What happens when Faster deadlocks? It starves.

------
gigatexal
I want to play with it. Waiting for them to put the source on github. Too
soon? ;)

~~~
bmelton
Considering Microsoft is (and has been for some time) one of Github's most
prolific users, I'd say if it's going to be open sourced, we should expect it
soon.

